

Welcome to Palestine: 'Even prisoners are allowed visits' - cypherpunks01
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2012/04/201241484657679358.html

======
plashchynski
Yet another leftist provocation. Is HN politicized?

~~~
EiZei
Didn't know that Ron Paul supporters (I am not one of them) are leftist.

Not sure if this belongs to HN though.

